# warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?



## drogba (5. April 2005)

hey war mal wieder in italien und habe mich dort eingedeckt mit angelzeugs.unter anderem auch powerbait und ghost und schlepp blei(slimblei)
was mich jedes mal umhaut sind die niedrigen preise die dose powerbait kostest dort nur 4.50€(der neue mit42% besser(angeblich))hier zahle ich in etwa 5.90 und soviel wie ich davon veranegl kommt im jarh schon ne rehct grose summe zusammen!woran liegt das die müssen das doch auch aus den USA einfliegen lassen?dann kommen ja noch die ghost udn slimbleie hinzu für 10 stück von den ghost hab ich grade ma 5 euro gezahl !bei uns kostet schon 1 stück 3.50.Ich reise auch nicht so weit in süden (z.b puglien wo die leute recht arm sind) das man es damit begrüden könnte.;+


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

Also ich war in Norwegen,und die wollten für einen kleinen Rappala Wobbler umgerechnet 20 Euro haben #d


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

Also warum ist irgendwas woanders billiger ?

1. Weil die Leute dort wahrscheinlich weniger verdienen d.h. die Lohn/Preisspirale ist einfach etwas kleiner als bei uns. 

2. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis - würden weniger Leute diesen seltsamen Teig zu diesen horrenden Preisen kaufen - würde der Preis automatisch runtergehen.

Naja wir könnten da jetzt lange lange darüber philosophieren, man kann nicht sagen es ist da billiger weil: ... dafür ist die ganze Sache einfach zu komplex, aber die beiden obigen Punkte sind mal das Grundgerüst.. es gibt noch viele andere Faktoren die damit etwas zu tun haben z.B. Konkurrenzsituation um nur mal eines zu nennen


----------



## goeddoek (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

Moin !




			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also warum ist irgendwas woanders billiger ?
> 
> 1. Weil die Leute dort wahrscheinlich weniger verdienen d.h. die Lohn/Preisspirale ist einfach etwas kleiner als bei uns.
> 
> ...


----------



## sebastian (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

Naja wenn was in amerika von einer Firma produziert wird und hierher kommt dann wollen die Händler das hier mit Gewinn verkaufen.
Jetzt will ein Händler legal bleiben und zahlt vollen Zoll etc. und vielleicht verkauft der dann nochmal weiter usw. dadurch könnt ich mich enorme Preissteigerungen vorstellen !


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

@goeddenk 
wie schon gesagt man kann das nicht pauschalisieren. 

Eine xy-Rolle ist in Amerika billiger weil sie da gebaut wird und keine Kosten für Export, Zoll etc. anfallen- logisch oder ?

Warum ist dann ein Golf in Spanien billiger als in Wolfsburg ? :q 

Das ganze Thema ist eine Wissenfschaft - man müsste das wirklich für jedes Produkt und jedes Land genau beleuchten. Eine allgemeingültige Aussage kann man daher nicht treffen.


----------



## Spacelight (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

@drogba 
Man braucht nicht erst ins Ausland fahren.Hier in Hamburg ist das Preisgefälle 
auch schon heftig,
Powerbait Glitter von 3.60€ - 6.00€
Jighaken von 0.45€ - ca. 1.20€
Woher die derben Preissprünge in ein und der selben Stadt kommen, kann ich mir auch nicht immer erklären. 
Gruß Spacelight


----------



## bodenseepeter (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

Ist doch wie bei der Phamazeutik. Da, wo man kann, wird hochpreisig abgeschöpft, in anderen Ländern, wo der Kunde / Angler nicht bereit ist, für zum Teil wirren Firlefanz Unsummen auszugeben, werden die Produkte günstiger ausgegeben. 
Vielleicht kommen die Italiener eher auf den Trichter, dass es sinnig sein kann fünf Minuten zu graben um an Würmer zu kommen, als einen (italienischen) Nettostundenlohn in ein Gläschen Knetmasse mit Silberstückchen zu stecken. 

Genauso weiß der norwegische Angeldealer ja auch, dass ein verzweifelter Forellenangler aus Bonn vermutlich tief in die Tasche greift, um einen schicken Wobbler zu ergattern, nachdem der letzte Köder aus der Box im Fjord geblieben ist.:c 

Also fachmännisch die Frage nach der Vorhandenheit eines Substitus und dessen Akzeptanz am Markt sowie des Bedarfs an sich. (zufrieden Franz?):q 

Letztlich ist es bei mir aber so, dass bei mir im Angelladen die Sicherungen durchknallen und ich dann kaufe was ich möchte, nicht was ich brauche. Und das geht nicht nur mir so. Allerdings habe ich den Verdacht, dass mein Dealer die Preise anhebt, wenn ich auf den Parkplatz komme!|kopfkrat


----------



## BigEarn (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war in Norwegen,und die wollten für einen kleinen Rappala Wobbler umgerechnet 20 Euro haben #d


 
Das hab ich schon in einigen Ländern erlebt. Suche noch das Land, wo die Wobbler günstiger sind als bei uns


----------



## goeddoek (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @goeddenk
> wie schon gesagt man kann das nicht pauschalisieren.
> 
> Eine xy-Rolle ist in Amerika billiger weil sie da gebaut wird und keine Kosten für Export, Zoll etc. anfallen- logisch oder ?
> ...


----------



## upahde (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

Hallo,

ich kaufe viel Markenware in Eger (cheb) dort sind die Sachen im Schnitt ca. 30 - 50 % billiger als bei uns. 

Warum das so ist kann ich eigentlich nur an den hohen Nebenkosten (Steuern, Miete, Lohnnebenkosten, usw. )  liegen, die unsere Händler haben. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Pete (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

hab mir sagen lassen, dass das angelzeug  in belgien erheblich billiger als in deutschland sein soll...


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*



> ich kaufe viel Markenware in Eger (cheb) dort sind die Sachen im Schnitt ca. 30 - 50 % billiger als bei uns.



Gibts da den alten Angelshop noch ? 
Da war ich vor vielen Jahren mal... wenn das echt lohnenswert ist muss ich da mal rüberfahren - ist von mir zu Hause ja nur ein Katzensprung. 

Hast du zufällig die Adresse ?


----------



## upahde (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da den alten Angelshop noch ?
> Da war ich vor vielen Jahren mal... wenn das echt lohnenswert ist muss ich da mal rüberfahren - ist von mir zu Hause ja nur ein Katzensprung.
> 
> Hast du zufällig die Adresse ?


 
Adresse hab ich nicht. Wenn du weißt wo in Eger die Fußgängerzone ist, da ist der Große Marktplatz mit dem Brunnen und auf der rechten Seite ist eine kleine Gasse so ca in der Mitte des Platzes. Ist auch meist ein Schild drausen wo darauf hinweist. 

Ist ein recht kleiner Laden hat aber ein verhältnissmässig großes Angebot. 

Wo kommst du denn her wenn es nur ein Katzensprung ist ??

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Adresse hab ich nicht. Wenn du weißt wo in Eger die Fußgängerzone ist, da ist der Große Marktplatz mit dem Brunnen und auf der rechten Seite ist eine kleine Gasse so ca in der Mitte des Platzes. Ist auch meist ein Schild drausen wo darauf hinweist.
> 
> Ist ein recht kleiner Laden hat aber ein verhältnissmässig großes Angebot.
> 
> ...



Dann war das genau der den ich gemeint habe :q 

Den werd ich wieder finden, ich das letzte mal in der 6. Klasse in dem Laden... ist also schon ein paar Jährchen her 

Ich bin gebürtiger Sulzbach-Rosenberger


----------



## upahde (5. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war das genau der den ich gemeint habe :q
> 
> Den werd ich wieder finden, ich das letzte mal in der 6. Klasse in dem Laden... ist also schon ein paar Jährchen her
> 
> Ich bin gebürtiger Sulzbach-Rosenberger


 


Hab ihn heuer durch zufall endeckt und war echt begeistert. 

Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim stöbern wenn du mal hinfährst. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Toerti81 (7. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich schon in einigen Ländern erlebt. Suche noch das Land, wo die Wobbler günstiger sind als bei uns


 
der bigearn ist chronischer wobblersammler :g


----------



## ThomasRö (9. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

In dem besagten Laden war ich auch mal. Ärgere mich immer noch, dass ich kein Geld dabei hatte. Die Rapalawobbler und Meppsspinner waren sehr sehr günstig, der Rest war auch billiger als in Deutschland. Ob es Fälschungen waren kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## sebastian (9. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war in Norwegen,und die wollten für einen kleinen Rappala Wobbler umgerechnet 20 Euro haben #d



Fahr mal nach London in das größte Fischereigeschäft dort.
1.) Die hatten keinen Jointed Jitterbug
2.) Die Wobbler warn dort noch teurer
3.) so ein dummer parkwächter hat gsagt das geschäft is vorne links und was war dort, ein rotlichtviertel *rofl* wenn ich so zurückdenk  :q


----------



## Pete (9. April 2005)

*AW: warum sind die angelsachen im ausland preiswert?*

he, basti...da haste bestimmt wobbler mit dildos verwechselt...


----------

